# Hello



## ekallin (May 15, 2004)

Whats up everyone,

Eric from Chapel Hill, North Carolina here. Im an actor turned techie working with a student run musical theater company. http://www.unc.edu/student/orgs/pauper I just got off of set design and build from Sweeney Todd and The Fantasticks. Our next project is Ragtime. I look forward to reading through this group.

Eric


----------



## Pocado (May 16, 2004)

Well welcome! I heard Ragtime is an awsome show so good luck and welcome to the "other side"

Pocado


----------



## UnknownSoldier (May 19, 2004)

yes yes, welcome =) hope to see ya around!!


----------



## avkid (May 19, 2004)

i looked at your pictures you have techie wearing a white shirt!! bad


----------



## ekallin (May 19, 2004)

It was a rehearsal... cut us some slack!

eric


----------



## wemeck (May 20, 2004)

Hi and Welcome to the CB.com. I am Michael, aka Wemeck. Feel free to explore the forums and ask questions.


----------

